# Wivi Bugler's Holiday



## Rob (May 1, 2011)

Tickled by another thread I've done a wivi version of Bugler's Holiday march... percussions are from ewqlso. All comments welcome

www.robertosoggetti.com/Buglers_Holiday.mp3


----------



## wst3 (May 1, 2011)

Wow!

Focusing on difficult tonguing techniques, and listening on crappy laptop speakers right now (geez, will I ever be willing to happily acknowledge what a good library can do???)... anyway, that is absolutely amazingly convincing!

How long did it take to get the articulations to sound good? Did you need to employ a lot of special tricks?

I am really impressed... need to go back and revisit WIVI!


----------



## Patch666 (May 1, 2011)

YES! My girlfriend is an extremely good trumpet player and we always play a game where i play something and she tells me if its sampled or real .. this is the first thing that has caught her out! Brilliant Rob - really impressed, Id love to know how long it took you to get all the articulations right etc. I might take another look at Wivi .. Im not sure how advanced the demo trial i had was compared to the full version.


----------



## Patch666 (May 1, 2011)

Also what version of wivi are you using there .. thanks. 8)


----------



## ricother (May 1, 2011)

At some points repetitions sound a bit mechanic, but the overall sound is great!
Good work!


----------



## Stephen Rees (May 1, 2011)

No comment from me other than brilliant!

How do you input Wivi parts? Are you using a breath / wind controller?

Stephen


----------



## rayinstirling (May 1, 2011)

Comments?
euros would do o=< :lol: 

You sure are a bad person doing this with such old technology.
surely wivi is yesterdays news :wink: sorry Arne only joking


----------



## Rob (May 1, 2011)

> How long did it take to get the articulations to sound good? Did you need to employ a lot of special tricks?



wst3, thanks, to tell you the truth the parts were played one by one live using the ewi usb controller at a slower speed. Usually first take, so I'd say 20 minutes to play the notes... then all the work has been tweaking instruments in wivi, which I have a true passion for, to get them to sound right. There is not one instrument here which wasn't edited, sometimes radically. This is something I love about wivi, it's like an instruments workshop... if you consider this special tricks, well yes, I did a lot :D 



> Im not sure how advanced the demo trial i had was compared to the full version.



patch666, thank you, I can't say how limited the demo is, I've always had the full blown wivi... if you've read my reply above you see there's a lot of tweaking involved. I'm using wivi pro 2.22



> At some points repetitions sound a bit mechanic, but the overall sound is great!



ricother, that's true, but if you listen to live performances you might sometimes have that same impression, due to the fact that these staccatos are really extraordinarily fast... 16th notes at about 170MM.



> How do you input Wivi parts? Are you using a breath / wind controller?



thank you, Stephen! yes, EWI USB here. please read my first reply...



> Comments?
> euros would do



he he Ray that would be nice... about the old technology thing, I still consider WIVI up to date, and also one of the most enjoyable VSTi around. I just wish the timbres could be more precise, more detailed, but still...


----------



## re-peat (May 1, 2011)

Rob,

Ab-so-lu-te-ly marvellous. 
Nothing beats the joy of hearing a great musician at work, and I am overwhelmed with that joy after listening to this piece (several times and counting). Thank you verrrrry much.

And the percussion here is simply spot on, isn't it? Totally perfect, the way it's played, the way it sounds, the humour in the performance, its weight compared to the brass, the way it sits in the mix ... everything is just measured perfectly. Fantastic.

_


----------



## Rob (May 1, 2011)

Wow thank you very much, Piet! Really appreciated!


----------



## rgames (May 1, 2011)

Wow!

Articulation and expression are fantastic - nice and brassy at ff with good warmth at the lower dynamics. Bite comes through nice and crisp where it should.

Really nice!

rgames


----------



## lux (May 1, 2011)

oh well lemme join the party officially. Fantastic job Roberto, for a style which is not exactly ordinary here. And Wivi rocks.

Luca


----------



## Rob (May 2, 2011)

rgames, Jay, Gunther and Lux thank you! 
Jay, that was real fun for me too... I used to play in a brass band in my teens and this piece brings back some memories, majorettes' mini skirts in particular


----------



## Dan Selby (May 2, 2011)

Really terrific work, Rob! :D


----------



## Rob (May 3, 2011)

Dan Selby @ 2nd May 2011 said:


> Really terrific work, Rob! :D



Thank you Dan!


----------



## Stevie (May 3, 2011)

Awesome Rob, love the trumpet sound a lot. Just discovered it recently


----------

